# Pulled over by German police



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

We stopped off the autobahn to gas up and grab a snack and take some pictures of Wurzburg from the rest stop.

When we were walking back to the parked car, i saw a police car drive by my car very slowly. I knew something was up. He drove around twice and then eventually parked on the other side of the parking lot. I knew he was going to stop me. Sure enough, as soon as i back out and start to drive away, he whips around the corner and flashes his lights to pull me over.

He spoke fluent english and informed me he pulled me over for a "standard traffic stop" He checked my papers, passport, US Drivers license and the asked me to turn off the car and get out. He asked me where we were driving from, where and when we were dropping off the car. Then gave me back my paperwork and told me to enjoy the rest of my trip and "you have a very nice car there"

Very strange he pulled me over just to do that. I assume he just wanted to check the paper work (or maybe see the car closer) but at least he was friendly and spoke english.

My wife was able to snap a picture as they were getting back into the police car. Hopefully the first and last time i get pulled over!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Richk582 said:


> We stopped off the autobahn to gas up and grab a snack and take some pictures of Wurzburg from the rest stop.
> 
> When we were walking back to the parked car, i saw a police car drive by my car very slowly. I knew something was up. He drove around twice and then eventually parked on the other side of the parking lot. I knew he was going to stop me. Sure enough, as soon as i back out and start to drive away, he whips around the corner and flashes his lights to pull me over.
> 
> ...


I have heard similar stories. Happened to me but I was in Austria.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Happened to me just outside of Austria. I'm convinced it's the Zoll plates.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got pulled over just outside of Munich...had to follow a motorcycle cop for like 4 exits, and was greeted by about 15 Polizei at the next rest area. Turns out they were running a training exercise, and my Zoll plates made me a perfect candidate. They spent about 30 mins inspecting my papers and vehicle (mainly to show the trainees how to do things). Must say, the pucker factor was high during that little stop.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

The police in Germany can and will do routine traffic stops. A Zoll number sticks out more and its a brand new car so my assumption is they were looking for stolen cars. Used to be a big issue many years ago but is not so bad anymore.


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

I think the Police checked you because we have a lot of trouble with stolen premium cars. There are some Bulgarian, Russian and other Gangs they steal the cars and drive them directly out of the country. Most of the cars (Audi, BMW, MB and Porsche) go over the border to Poland and then further to Ukraine and other Russian countries. 

So, don't worry about the stop!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Markus_OS said:


> So, don't worry about the stop!


Getting stopped by the Polizei should be a mandatory Bimmerfest European Delivery experience anyway. Adds another great story to your adventures in Europe, and I came away from my experience being pretty impressed by the professionalism during the encounter.


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

alee said:


> Getting stopped by the Polizei should be a mandatory Bimmerfest European Delivery experience anyway. Adds another great story to your adventures in Europe, and I came away from my experience being pretty impressed by the professionalism during the encounter.


haha. Thats true. Def wasnt a big deal and only took maybe 5 minutes max.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

alee said:


> getting stopped by the polizei should be a mandatory bimmerfest european delivery experience anyway. Adds another great story to your adventures in europe, and i came away from my experience being pretty impressed by the professionalism during the encounter.


+1


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

ktula said:


> +1


Well, in almost 15 years of travelling the USA I was never pulled out by the US Cops. Can you tell me, is there a difference between the encounter in Germany or the US?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

alee said:


> Getting stopped by the Polizei should be a mandatory Bimmerfest European Delivery experience anyway. Adds another great story to your adventures in Europe, and I came away from my experience being pretty impressed by the professionalism during the encounter.


:thumbup:
While I didn't get pulled over while driving, I did speak to Polizei at Munich Airport about some items related to Schengen Borders Agreement and generally about travel within Germany. The officers were incredibly knowledgeable, helpful, and professional.

I don't understand why German policeman are categorized as they are in the famed heaven vs. hell in Europe joke:

_"Heaven in Europe is a place where the British are the policemen, the French are the cooks, the Germans are the engineers, the Italians are the lovers and the Swiss run the place.

And hell is where the British are the cooks, the French are the engineers, the Germans are the policemen, the Swiss are the lovers and the Italians run the place."
_


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Markus_OS said:


> Well, in almost 15 years of travelling the USA I was never pulled out by the US Cops. Can you tell me, is there a difference between the encounter in Germany or the US?


Corruption seems to be more common with police agencies (and governments in general) in the U.S compared to Germany, or Austria, or Scandinavia. Maybe it's perception more than reality, though.

My encounters with law enforcement officers in the U.S. have all been positive. But the Polizei I talked to Munich Airport were really top notch in terms of professionalism - even better than what I've seen here in the U.S.

Police in countries like Russia, India, and Mexico - that's another story...


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Out of my 6 EDs I have been stopped 3 times. Two of those just to check my papers but last year I had a ridiculous experience. I was stopped in Germany by two undercover officers in a BMW 318 sports wagon. They asked for my passport and driver's license, at first I thought it was a speeding violation but I was told that they wanted to see my luggage. They instructed me to open my suitcase and the officer asked me if a had a green shirt in my luggage. After not finding anything I was told that they needed to ID my wife and I and I needed to follow them to the police station. I followed them and we were scored inside the police station having to seat on a bench with handcuff attached to them. We were never handcuffed but after waiting a while one of the officers came out with a print out from a security camera showing a tall male and a female behind him inside a bank. The officer told us that they were looking for that couple and which by the way didn't resemble the physical appearance of my wife and I. I asked the officer about our profile of two US citizens in a brand new car with tourist plates fit the description of two criminals and I've got no answer. I wonder if they had the authority to search my vehicle without probable cause but I did not ask any questions about that. The experience was totally a waste of time.


----------



## Bimmer3oi (Aug 26, 2005)

alee said:


> Getting stopped by the Polizei should be a mandatory Bimmerfest European Delivery experience anyway...


i was also stopped by the Polizei...but in the Frankfurt airport after going through the passport checkpoint...the young guy asked my wife and i if we were going to the U.S...after we answered "yes", he escorted us into a side room for "additional security checks"...he and some airport security guys went through our carry-on bags then had us stand in one those booths that checks for air particles or whatever...then they swabbed my shoes...when they analyzed my shoe swab, an alarm went off :yikes: a bunch of other people were then called into the room...they eventually took another shoe swab and a swab of my hands

after about 20-30 minutes we were OK'd to go...the young Polizei explained that the first shoe swab tested positive for "explosives", which set off the alarm :yikes: ...but the additional 2 other swabs were negative :angel: ...he explained they were using new equipment, and it threw everyone for a loop when the alarm went off, most likely in error

back to BMW; when the security guy was going through my bag, he noticed the emergency triangle case and first aid kit, and i could tell he was a little curious about that...as we were putting our bags back together to leave, and as i repacked the warning triangle, i mentioned i had been over there buying a car...he laughed and said he was wondering why the heck i was carrying that thing around :rofl:

i briefly explained the ED process, and he couldn't believe we were actually getting a discount on the car by doing it :beerchug:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Markus_OS said:


> Well, in almost 15 years of travelling the USA I was never pulled out by the US Cops. Can you tell me, is there a difference between the encounter in Germany or the US?


Efficiency is probably what impressed me the most. Both times I was pulled over in the US, I was easily on the side of the road for 15-20 min for what felt like should be a 5 min process. First time was a temporary registration that they wanted to validate on my new car, and second time was a (alleged) speeding violation. It was a polite process, although it also felt like a game that started with "do you know why I pulled you over?"

In Germany, it was a 5 min process. Passport, registration, call it in and send you on your way if you're clear. Like the rest of Germany... straight, to the point, and all business. I have come to really appreciate that.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Markus_OS said:


> Well, in almost 15 years of travelling the USA I was never pulled out by the US Cops. Can you tell me, is there a difference between the encounter in Germany or the US?


Cops in USA usually stop you for some traffic violation, while in Germany they stop you for no apparent reason - check your papers, check your bags, etc.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

skier said:


> Cops in USA usually stop you for some traffic violation, while in Germany they stop you for no apparent reason - check your papers, check your bags, etc.


USA cops can be just as proficient with the "stop you for no apparent reason" approach, IMO.

My experience with this was in Deerfield, Illinois, USA several years ago. Two officers from the village stopped me in a hotel parking lot as I was unloading my luggage. They checked my driver's license, registration and insurance papers, inspected my vehicle, and asked questions about my visit, etc. It wasn't until about 15 minutes later until everything "checked out" and the officers informed me that I was free to go. I did not receive any citation (as there were no violations of motor vehicle or other laws) and was never given a reason I was stopped (I didn't bother to ask). The officers were polite and methodical about it, so I chalked up the encounter as regular police work.

As alee noted, a similar incident in Germany would be unlikely to take 15 minutes; it would probably be closer to 5.


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting thread! Makes me second guess having a beer with lunch on our upcoming trip... although I'm sure I'd be fine after one, I really don't need the hassle of a roadside check.

Frustrating that they can pull you over for no reason, but it's pretty much the same in the US. They just follow you long enough until you make a minor traffic offense. Just a matter of time.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Shiltsy said:


> Makes me second guess having a beer with lunch on our upcoming trip...


Keep in mind that the BAC threshold for a DUI charge is lower in continental Europe than in the USA:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

gkr778 said:


> USA cops can be just as proficient with the "stop you for no apparent reason" approach, IMO.
> 
> My experience with this was in Deerfield, Illinois, USA several years ago. Two officers from the village stopped me in a hotel parking lot as I was unloading my luggage. They checked my driver's license, registration and insurance papers, inspected my vehicle, and asked questions about my visit, etc. It wasn't until about 15 minutes later until everything "checked out" and the officers informed me that I was free to go. I did not receive any citation (as there were no violations of motor vehicle or other laws) and was never given a reason I was stopped (I didn't bother to ask). The officers were polite and methodical about it, so I chalked up the encounter as regular police work.
> 
> As alee noted, a similar incident in Germany would be unlikely to take 15 minutes; it would probably be closer to 5.


I have never been stopped by cops in Arizona to just check the papers. Now, to check the speed, is different story 

Can't speak what happened several years ago, or in some other states. For German cops being efficient, looks at posts #4 and #13, a glorious waste of time. In my past 8 ED's, I was stopped twice by German cops to check the papers. While I understand that the zoll plates act as a cop magnet, why do they need to poke their noses into my bags?

I'm in Germany at least twice a year, and have never been stopped driving a rental car.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

[Off topic]



Markus_OS said:


> to Ukraine and *other Russian countries*.


No such thing. "Former Soviet" - yes. "Other Russian" - no. What you said would offend most Ukrainians and citizens of other xSU countries.


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Obviously this is the exception to the rule.. but lest anyone think German/European police are any worse than here in the states...






I'm glad the German guys had a chuckle after he walked off. As much as he was a jerk, notice he let them off for going 98 in a 70.... as seen in other threads that would have cost an American a large ticket or worse for being 45KPH over a limit anywhere in Europe.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

That's funny. I've lived in Germany for almost 10 years. I've been actually pulled over. Twice, 1 for speeding... Badly and the other was for fog lights on in the city. I've been "flashed" countless times. Lol I got flashed in my f30 the day after delivery fir 6km over. I was pissed!

Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw also the bac in Germany 0.0 now. 

Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm 2/2 getting pulled over during my ED. :bigpimp:

1st time I had just put gas and was in a residential area driving the speed limit when I saw one turn and was behind me for a bit. I knew once he was following me he was going to pull me over and just like that he did. 

He asked for my paper work of the car, also gave him my passport, international DL and he went back to his car. He returned and asked me to pop my hood, he checked the VIN on the paperwork with the VIN on the hood. Then he let me go.


This time I got pulled over leaving Italy at a checkpoint of some sort. They slow down every car and then gesture for them to go on or go to the side, lucky me I got sent to the side.

I let the police woman know that I didn't speak italian but english or spanish. She asked where I was going and if I was on holiday. Let her know, then she asked for all the passengers documents (passports, car paper work, etc). She goes behind my car and uses her cell to call in our info, my friend heard his name being called as she looked at his passport. 

During this there was a cop on the passenger side watching to make sure we didn't do anything funny. At one point the officer asked my friend "Radar?" after seeing my GoPro mounted to the windshield. We let him know it was just a video camera and he said ok.

They finally gestured me to get out of the car and open the trunk. Checked that we had luggage and gave me back all our paperwork and told us we were free to go.

I'm also convinced it's the zoll plates, plus my non-european standard color may have played a part.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Shiltsy said:


> Interesting thread! Makes me second guess having a beer with lunch on our upcoming trip... although I'm sure I'd be fine after one, I really don't need the hassle of a roadside check.
> 
> .


You should research the current laws in the countries you will be visiting. There has been a lot of recent tightening of laws, particularly in France, and I believe Germany as well. Some countries now have a zero BAC limit; that means not one sip of one drink while driving.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

f30jojo said:


> Btw also the bac in Germany 0.0 now.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


Not true, it is 0.05 (pretty much 1 beer) and used to be 0.08. Eastern Germany (before the reunification) had 0.0.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

They are looking for stolen cars on their way to Eastern Europe.


----------



## GTitis2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

alee said:


> Happened to me just outside of Austria. I'm convinced it's the Zoll plates.


Yes. It must be the unusual plates on a brand new premium car. You don't usually get stopped for routine checks.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

pharding said:


> They are looking for stolen cars on their way to Eastern Europe.


I can definitely attest to this one, on my way to Prague I got stopped by undercover German police near the border. We got out to take pics of border sign. As we were getting back into the car, they approached... Thanks to the board I was calm and ready, but my girlfriend being the quick thinking New Yorker, got in the car started it up and was in drive before they got to us. Had to tell her, it was ok, just a typical day of a brand new shiny car near the eastern European border.


----------



## gklie (Apr 25, 2013)

alee said:


> Efficiency is probably what impressed me the most. Both times I was pulled over in the US, I was easily on the side of the road for 15-20 min for what felt like should be a 5 min process. First time was a temporary registration that they wanted to validate on my new car, and second time was a (alleged) speeding violation. It was a polite process, although it also felt like a game that started with "do you know why I pulled you over?"
> 
> In Germany, it was a 5 min process. Passport, registration, call it in and send you on your way if you're clear. Like the rest of Germany... straight, to the point, and all business. I have come to really appreciate that.


A lot of cops in the US intentionally make the stop take a long time. Sort of an extra punishment for speeding and being in a hurry. Cops also aren't supposed to pull you over without probable cause, though that can be a loose definition. One town tried doing this thing where the cops were going to pull over good drivers to give them stuffed animals or other rewards for being a good driver. It got nixed because they weren't allowed to detain people who hadn't done anything wrong.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Not exactly pulled over but------On our 1st ED we were visiting an old Au Pair of ours who lived north of Hamburg, and her husband, who was the regional commander of the Polizei. As we had been drinking beer for most of the afternoon and into the evening with the usual amount of good food and cheer thrown in. Holger was concerned that we would not be able to find the Gasthaus where we were staying, as it was somewhat remote, yet in a residential area. He solved the problem by having one of his patrols come by the house and back into the driveway with all lights flashing on the vanagon and a bright yellow FOLLOW ME script going across the rear window. The patrol car lead us about 15 km. through a couple of small villages and into the parking lot of our hotel with all lights flashing all the way. For the next couple of days when we pulled out of the parking lot to go anywhere all the neighbors stopped to look at the car the police had led in.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

During last ED my wife and I got pulled over in Switzerland on the way the Stelvio Pass. We were not even supposed to go to Switzerland, but on that day the road we were supposed to follow was closed and we had to take a detour through Switzerland where we were stopped at what looked like a border. 

Policemen checked the paperwork for the car and asked us to open the trunk. Whole stop took about 10 minutes. 

For some reason being a US citizen driving a brand new BMW in Europe made me feel like untouchable throughout the whole journey (nice feeling indeed).


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

During our first ED, we were taking back roads through Switzerland when we reached what looked like an impromtu Swiss border check just before entering Germany. I provided all of our paperwork and the officer looked puzzled. He walked around the car and then asked me questions why I had German registered car, but had a US dirivers license. I explained European Delivery to him. He then went to talk to another officer who also reviewed our paperwork and checked out the Zoll plates. The second officer wanted to know why I was sneaking into Germany. :yikes: I explained that we were on holiday and I was taking the scenic route. After that explanation, he sent us on our way.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> The second officer wanted to know why I was sneaking into Germany. :yikes: I explained that we were on holiday and I was taking the scenic route. After that explanation, he sent us on our way.


Quit yer sneakin' around... don't you know the Swiss don't like sneakiness... unless of course you have a bank account there...

:bigpimp:


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Curious, Can the police in germany ask for identification papers without any "probable cause" either being pulled over or just walking around?


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

You tube: history Chanel's the rise of the third reich (and the follow up - fall of the third reich)

...tongue firmly in cheek.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

northernlights said:


> Curious, Can the police in germany ask for identification papers without any "probable cause" either being pulled over or just walking around?


The short answer is yes, here is quote

---
Bei einer allgemeinen Verkehrskontrolle darf die Polizei den Führer- und Fahrzeugschein sowie den Personalausweis verlangen, die vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung (Verbandkasten, Warndreieck) prüfen sowie das Auto auf seine Verkehrssicherheit untersuchen (Licht, Reifen, Ladung). Ohne einen Anfangsverdacht darf sie das Auto aber nicht durchsuchen. War jedoch ein Drogentest positiv, ist den Beamten das gestattet. Die Frage nach dem Verbandkasten dient auch dazu, sich von der Handlungsfähigkeit des Fahrers zu überzeugen sowie einen Blick in den Kofferraum werfen zu können. 
---

Meaning in a general traffic stop the police can ask for your drivers license, car papers and your ID (e.g. passport) and they can check that you have the needed equipment (triangle and the box with the bandages) and they can check the car if it is secure to be driven (light, tires, overloaded etc.). Without a concrete suspicion they can not search the car except if a drug test shows a positive result. The problem though is that by you showing them the triangle you usually have to open the trunc which allows them to get a quick glance into it.

If you get caught driving to fast the same as the US applies. Don't volunteer any information e.g. when they ask you why you think they stopped you (just say no idea) because they can use your answer if you admit speeding.

Alcohol test is a bit trickier. You do not need to agree to blow into the test tube or do any coordination tests. But if you refuse they can get a judge to sign on a mandatory blood test. Interesting small tidbit is that you do not need to answer honestly if they ask you if you had a beer before starting to drive. If you say yes you will raise your chance being asked for a test.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

How about just walking around in public. Can they ask for ID without probable cause?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the question we should be asking is this, do the police in Germany need "probably cause" to stop and detain people, or do German laws allow random detentions, i.e. simply stopping you to check license status, papers, etc??


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

